# post pics of your stuff



## Zorba (Jan 5, 2007)

hey people

we all know how much a great game golf is and its all about the fun.

but lets take time out from that and show off our stuff.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Here there are: 










I've since gotten some knit head covers for my irons - so the plastic bags are gone now.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

So clean!! do they ever get used?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

They haven't been outside yet. Maybe this Friday if the snow holds off a little longer.

I've been piece-mealing this set together since last September for the up coming season... Last summer when I started back up I used an old set that I had but don't have any pictures of.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd photograph mine but I cant face cleaning them just yet!

Maybe next weekend


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

The current lineup in my bag for 07.
Driver: Tour Tradition, copy of a 983K. Being replaced by an Adams 460 Draw bias.
Fairway woods: Titleist 904F 15 & 19*
Hybrids: TaylorMade Mid Rescue 22 & 25* (25 was not purchased when photo was taken but it is in the bag now.)
Irons: 5-PW Wishon 550C forged.
Wedges: TaylorMade Rac Satin 52 & 56*, plus a 60* RAC FE2, not shown.
Putter: YES TracyII

With all of the above I am one club over the limit. So depending on playing conditons one of the fairway woods or the 60* wedge will be out. 

I was never a big fan of hybrids in the past. I have had 3 of them before. Now I seem to love hitting the TM Mid Rescues. I started with the 22* to replace my 3 iron and now have the 25* to replace my 4 iron. I can still hit my 3-4 irons fine. But lets face the facts, the hybrids are easier to hit! I can hit them higher than my long irons due to the fact my irons have very little offset. So I am now able to hit long approach softs that land softer.

I have the ADAMS 460 draw bias head on the way, I will need to shaft it. Not sure what shaft will go into it. I have to do some research on that.

All of my clubs go in a TaylorMade carry bag or if I am feeling lazy a Cleveland Cart bag on the 3 wheeled Bag Boy.
Hot summer days, a Titleist Sunday bag gets used.
BTW, the headcovers are rotated. San Jose Sharks during the NHL season, Cleveland Indians covers go on once hockey is over


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice head covers!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

All Callaway equipment...

X460 Tour driver, or sometimes, an ERC Fusion driver
Big Bertha 3 wood
Heavenwood 3H hybrid
X Tour irons, 3-PW
2002 Big Bertha SW and AW
i-Trax putter

Sometimes my 3 iron is a bad boy and has to stand in the corner...

Being the equal opportunity employer I am, I use Nike balls...










These irons are on loan from a local pro. I am in the process of looking for a change and maybe these are it, maybe not.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

By the way, you might notice from the picture that I pack the bag backwards, in some people's opinion. According to Callaway, that giant gray topped compartment, (where my woods are), is supposed to be the putter well. That would mean the putter would occupy the largest slot in the bag and be the farthest away from the back of the cart when I need it.

I don't understand that design. Having used a tour size bag all my adult life, trying to adapt to a smaller bag has been good and bad. What I would really like is one of the European Callaway cart bags, but they are really hard to come by here.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

DennisM said:


> By the way, you might notice from the picture that I pack the bag backwards, in some people's opinion. According to Callaway, that giant gray topped compartment, (where my woods are), is supposed to be the putter well. That would mean the putter would occupy the largest slot in the bag and be the farthest away from the back of the cart when I need it.
> 
> I don't understand that design. Having used a tour size bag all my adult life, trying to adapt to a smaller bag has been good and bad. What I would really like is one of the European Callaway cart bags, but they are really hard to come by here.


All that matters about your bag is that you are happy with the way the clubs are loaded! Never mind what Callaway says :laugh: 
So nice and shiny too, man my irons look like beaters beside yours! Then again mine has lots of rounds on them. I get the chrome polish out, polish them up and they look like new other than bag chatter. That can not be avoided with forged irons, unless you put those little rubber head covers on them and I am NOT doing that in my lifetime!  
I will replace my driver with an Adams RPM Draw Bias once I find the right shaft to install. I am looking forward to hitting that thing come spring.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

The clubs will get a clean on friday night - If I can keep her out of the new kitchen (she will go dizzy if she see's me standing there in the new sink merrily cleaning my clubs and spraying wd40 all over them!)

Although until my replacement driver arrives from titleist the bag feels a little empty.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> The clubs will get a clean on friday night - If I can keep her out of the new kitchen (she will go dizzy if she see's me standing there in the new sink merrily cleaning my clubs and spraying wd40 all over them!)
> 
> Although until my replacement driver arrives from titleist the bag feels a little empty.



Question, why would you spray WD40 on your clubs? Do you know that stuff causes cancer? It is bad enough that the Health & Safety Committee in my Ford Plant does not even allow that product inside the plant.
In 25 years of golf I have never oiled, sprayed etc a set of irons. Never had any rust appear on any of my clubs.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Its reccomended by Mizuno for treating your clubs.

Is that actually fact that wd40 causes cancer? I'd be interested in learning more on that.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Its reccomended by Mizuno for treating your clubs.
> 
> Is that actually fact that wd40 causes cancer? I'd be interested in learning more on that.


I will have to see if I can find the paperwork on this product from work. All I know is it was banned and has not been used since that time in the plant. This of course might take some time! 

Why not just use a light motor oil if you are worried about rusting? 

I have forged irons, Wishon's and have had no issues with rust. I clean them with Simple Green, and towel dry them and back into the bag they go. As I said I have never had any problems with forged or cast clubs rusting in the past. During the golf season my clubs are in the trunk of my car constantly. In the off season they are inside where it is dry. 

Why does Mizzie recommend using WD40 on their irons?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm a little anal about cleaning my clubs... (you should see my guitars!)

While I keep them clean with a wet towel on the course, once home, I clean them with plain liquid dish washing soap and an old toothbrush. I've never had rust on the heads. My clubs sat in the closet for about 3 years and in our high Miami humidity, nothing rusted, neither the heads or the shafts. All that happened was that the grips lost their supple feel and needed to be replaced, but I traded them in anyway.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I'm a little anal about cleaning my clubs... (you should see my guitars!)
> 
> While I keep them clean with a wet towel on the course, once home, I clean them with plain liquid dish washing soap and an old toothbrush. I've never had rust on the heads. My clubs sat in the closet for about 3 years and in our high Miami humidity, nothing rusted, neither the heads or the shafts. All that happened was that the grips lost their supple feel and needed to be replaced, but I traded them in anyway.


Dennis would it not be cheaper just to change the grips? :laugh: :laugh: 

Actually you may not see the rust on the shafts, since most of it is inside and down at the hosel. That is why shafts tend to snap right at the hosel. If you have ever had this happen and took a look you would see the rust inside. The only real way to prevent that from happening would be to always bring your clubs inside after a round. This would prevent any outside moisture from getting inside the shafts. Now I leave mine in the car all summer, and it is humid up here at times. But the heat makes up for that, dries things out. I know it is not the best idea to leave your clubs in the heat of the trunk, but I have a hatch back so it is not as bad. I have never had a head come loose so I am not all that concerned about it. When you play as much as I do then it is a PAIN hauling the bag in and out of the basement everytime I play (4-5 times a week)

I do no oil my clubs before winter storage. I clean them, dry them and put them back in the bag. Any grips that need replacing are done and that is it for the winter.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> Dennis would it not be cheaper just to change the grips? :laugh: :laugh:
> FONT]



Sure, but they were old blades and I needed some new technology to maintain my sanity.

When you all talk about oiling your clubs for winter storage, is that because they are being stored somewhere outside like in a garage, where it would be cold?

Growing up in Kentucky, (not that it gets so cold there, but it does snow some), I never did anything to my clubs over the winter because they were in a corner of my room, or in a closet.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

Nike SQ 9.5* Aldila NV65 Stiff









Callaway X Tour 13* Aldila NV65 Stiff









Titleist 695MB 3-PW TTDG S300









Vokey 250.08 and 254.14 Oil Can


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

Vokey SM60.08 Tour Chrome









Scotty Cameron Circa 62 #3


----------



## TheNextGreat1 (Jan 30, 2007)

oooooooo.... I want your irons so bad lol ... how do you like them so far?

Steve


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

they're great. a big shift from the callaway's i was playing, but don't think i could go back


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

/\ Nice stuff!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

All Callaway stuff except for the putter I was going to try this morning. (It rained)

X460 driver, Bertha 3 wood, Bertha 3H Heavenwood, 4-AW of the X18 irons, SW and LW of the old classical chrome series.


----------



## CallawayKid4 (Jan 25, 2007)

I am in the process of some new clubs.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

CallawayKid4 said:


> I am in the process of some new clubs.


What are you thinking about getting? If you like the Callaway clubs like your name suggests, there are a TON of great sales out there right now.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

DennisM said:


> What are you thinking about getting? If you like the Callaway clubs like your name suggests, there are a TON of great sales out there right now.


and with all the brand new stuff they are releasing or just released, you can build a really good set for a lot less that you could have 2 months ago.

FT-3 driver, X18 irons, X fairway woods and/or hybrids. great deals on all of them


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> and with all the brand new stuff they are releasing or just released, you can build a really good set for a lot less that you could have 2 months ago.
> 
> FT-3 driver, X18 irons, X fairway woods and/or hybrids. great deals on all of them


Very true... I'll vouch for the quality and playability of the X-18 irons. I'm very happy with mine. The only problem is that I haven't gotten to play enough!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Or if you are strapped for cash and can't afford new Callaway stuff - head over to Callaway Outlet and get stuff that is "as good as new" for a nice savings. All of the woods come with an original Head cover too. 

I got my '04's on sale a few months ago from Carls Golf Land. I checked yesterday and they are still listed on there if you are looking for Irons.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

TheNextGreat1 said:


> oooooooo.... I want your irons so bad lol ... how do you like them so far?
> 
> Steve


keep getting better.

played 18 with them today; didn't hit any shots that weren't acceptable. i think more than anything they're just heavier than the graphite shafter bertha's i had. also not crazy about the tour velvets they come with, will be putting on some lamkin dual density cross lines tommorow.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

sent out my wedges to Nomad Golf today. still had a 52* Nike SV and a 60* Callaway forged vintage, but needed to find a sand. looked around a little at the driving range, found this outside behind the building.










little time and have it back to raw steel










hopefully it'll only be a week or so until i have my "tour" wedges back


----------



## TheNextGreat1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Here are my babies...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I still have the Callaway set with the stiff shafts, but here's the Cleveland set with regular shafts I'm trying now. I just regripped the whole set with the midsize Tour Wraps, so this week I'll be able to hold onto the clubs better. I can't wait until tomorrow!

Hmmm... my picture seems to have disappeared. Now where did I put that camera?


----------



## Chri5_Handi (Jun 19, 2008)

mizuno's patented grain flow forging is softer than most metals. so when a ball striker starts wearing out that dime in the face of their soft forged irons...rust can and will appear. i have seen mizuno mp-32 with quarter sized rust spots on every scoring iron.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It took me 2 years to find the set I have wanted. As many of you know, I have been satisfied with virtually any wood I've had and those were never the issue. Irons on the other hand, were something I wrestled with the designs of for a long time.

I'm too old fashioned for my own good and wanted something that looks like an old blade when I look down on it, but with some modern technology like an oversized head, a cavity back, maybe a small muscle in the cavity. I definitely didn't want an offset.

One of my regular playing partners has a set of Cobra irons that would be perfect if it wasn't for the offset. Cruising ebay one day, I realized Cobra made a set a few years ago, the Forged CB irons like they make now, but that the older version was exactly what I've been looking for. I spoke to the seller, a pro from the west coast of Florida and he described them satisfactorily. He sent me more pictures and the deal got done. Happy camper status was achieved in Dennis-land.

I later picked up a couple Cobra woods and hybrids to fill out the set, but Cobra doesn't make classic looking wedges, not since the Phil Rogers or Greg Norman models of many years ago. I bought some Vokey wedges, but to tell the truth, I'm not totally happy with them because they seem heavy to me. As a sand wedge, that's OK as long as I limit myself to the sand, but when I try to take a pretty full swing out of the fairway or rough, the extra weight seems to throw off my swing and I flub it.

Wedges I can deal with from a lot of sources, but I have finally found a set of irons I will keep for an eternity.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Here's mine
Here are the sticks of a complete hacker.

















Can you spell forgiveness? haha


----------

